# Boneyard Jeep XJ's



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I took a ride out to a boneyard in Scranton PA today to look for parts for my dodge. When I got to this place http://www.dsupullit.com/ I didn't find what I wanted, but there was a Jeep section with about 50 XJ's in there, with a wrangler or two as well. Really didn't pay too much attention to it, but I figured anyone in PA needing parts could easily find what they needed there.

Stuff's really cheap because you pull it yourself.

Hope it helps someone who needs parts..


----------

